# Has anyone thought of using Donor eggs?



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

We have twins from a previous ivf cycle and I have now been told that I have a very low ovarian reserve. Ant tmt that wemight have would have a less than 5% chance which are not odds I would be prepared to take on. The Dr suggested we could use donor eggs. Any thoughts? Would you consider it?  
DH is very keen but will not push me into it and I won t do it unless I am 100% committed.


----------



## spjulac (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello. We are in a very similar position. DD is now 2 and a half, but  I now have a low AMH and had an unsuccessful IVF cycle last year. The Lister told us that we had only a small chance of success with our own eggs, and to either give up or use DEs. 

I am not sure that I want to use DEs. Whilst its entirely the right decision for some couples, I have really enjoyed seeing how much my DD  is developing to be like us. This may sound selfish but it has been delightful for us and my parents (DD is very like my mum). I also recently realized that whilst I want more babies, what I mostly want is more like my DD, and I wouldn't get that from donor eggs.

The weirdest thing is that being infertile hasn't gone away, and in fact its worse now because at least 3-4 years ago I could produce my own eggs for IVF.

I still feel envious of pregnant women and don't take it well when people I know announce they are expecting. I have lurked in the forum for those Moving on and Accepting (with children). But I haven't moved  on really. There is lots of talk in that forum about the stigma/loneliness of being an only child but you have twins.

Don't know if my posting any of this helps, I hope it does.


----------

